# New software downloads finally available



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok, last night I uploaded the current state of the Java TiVo applications and libraries that I have "advertised" on my website for a long time.
It all requires Galleon or some other Java Host that I didn't include, and most requires Bananas UI toolkit.
What's there:

TiVo Solitaire and TiVo FreeCell (FreeCell I just threw together this week based on TiVo Solitaire... it's functional but beta) - both use the below Multitasker environment.
headless Java cores for solitaire and freecell
Multi Slideshow - plays music, shows pictures, runs a ticker across the bottom, has a brand with clock/etc in right bottom corner, and can be configured to run multiple copies with different sources for each of those types of content.
MultitaskerApplication architecture - Make any application do any/all the stuff that the Multi Slideshow can do (it's actually just the SampleMultitaskerApplication, actually)
HMO Client library - for communicating with an HMO Host (e.g. a TiVo!) - used by one of the Ticker plugins in Multitasker
TiVo Icon library - just a jar full of png's I made of my TiVo Remote's buttons. Not complete yet. Used by some Multitasker Ticker plugins.
Widgets/Gadgets library - lots of useful widgets and "gadgets" (screens that perform a particular task). Used by Multitaskwer's preferences and by TiVo Solitaire.
QuickKeyboard library - a better keyboard - typically two button presses to get a letter, and the ability to move your cursor within the text value. Used by Multitasker's preferences.
Mahjongg - created by Gene Wadleigh, I just downloaded the source and fixed it so it would actually run.

Only Multitasker and TiVo Solitaire and the solitaire game cores have their own pages... the rest is currently just linked from one of those pages or the top-level TiVo Software page.

FYI, I'm working on a Crossword Puzzle, too.

So.... go forth and enjoy... or crash your TiVo... depending on what kind of luck you have today. Fair warning.

Keep in mind I have very little time to work on this stuff, so it's not in the prettiest of states, and I have had TiVo crashes from some mysterious Resource errors I haven't tracked down yet.
Full JavaDoc on the site, too.

Download from http://David.Blackledge.com/tivo

- David.


----------

